# What Did You Replace Your Legend Tv Combo With?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When replacing your legend, what size/brand/model did you buy? Are you using the same wall mount?


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I took out the Legend TV and placed it in my daughters room at home; so far so good! I then purchased a couple of wall plates for the original bracket from Jensen RV Direct and use my sons 20" Insignia LCD TV/DVD. I placed one of the new wall brackets in my sons room and the other one in the Kargoroo garage. I keep the TV in my sons room when we're not camping and take it with us when we go on a trip. I have the option of putting the TV in three locations in my trailer. I also don't have to worry about someone breaking into my trailer and taking the TV while in storage.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

The legend tv in the bedroom went bye bye, we bought a toshiba 22 inch tv/dvd from sams club. Used the same mount as the smaller legend. Fits in the spot pretty good.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Since the DVD player went out we stopped at WalMart and bought for $29.99 a small DVD player complete with cords and a remote and now we can watch movies again. When the whole thing goes out, I am not sure what we will buy. My idea would be a bigger tv that would sit on the counter and when traveling just secure it down so it won't move.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We bought a 19" Toshiba on E-Bay and was able to reuse the same mounting bracket. With the Toshiba, the TV/DVD controls are on the left side, which makes more sense for the 21RS.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The DVD pretty much died last week so we bought Dynex 19" TV/DVD combo from Bestbuy. It seems like a good unit so far. The unexpected benefit is the expanded viewing angle. With the Legend, you had to be almost directly in front of it to see the picture.


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

We put in a 22 inch LG and use the Thule Smart LCD mounts I read about here. I didn't want to have to deal with unscrewing the plate on the back of the tv all the time so with the Thule mount I can change it out between the TT and my daughters room easily. So far so good. We have the 25RSS and it doesn't interfere with the rear slide, it's attached to the side of the cupboard.


----------

